# Buy a new computer

## d2_racing

Hi, I have the possibility to buy a new computer.

I want to buy a Intel Quad Core, but since I'm not sure on what to buy, I need your help.

For exemple, do I need a P45 chipset or something else ?

I know that the ICH10 doesn't use the insane Jmicron Controler, but I saw only a lot of thread about the Asus P5Q motherboard.

So, can you help me to find a good motherboard that will run Gentoo on it ?

Thanks

----------

## platojones

Well, you are in luck...just last month I upgraded to a P45 system..here's what I got:

ASUS P5Q Deluxe

Core2Quad Q9550

GSkill PC1000 DDR2, 4mb (only cost $75 for 2 sticks of 2 Gb).

Running stable OC at 3.4 GHz (though, you may decide not to go that route, I've stress tested it from here to hell with Linpack and Prime95 and back and it's rock solid stable).

Runs Gentoo perfectly...the only piece of hardware I've heard any problems with is one of the 2 nics...it uses that nasty marvell nic that requires the sky2 driver.  I've never had a problem with it in a month though.

And yes, it is very fast!

[EDIT]Oh, the other option is to wait for Core i7 (Nahlem) and the X58 boards, which should be out in another month or 2...but those use DDR3 memory and will require super-deep pockets for the first year or so.[/EDIT]

----------

## d2_racing

So if you have some luck, can you help the people here that have a P5Q like you, because I tough that I need to go with Gigabyte for a decent motherboard.

Also, can you confirm that your motherboard doesn't have the insane Jmicron chipset ?

----------

## d2_racing

Did you compile your box with 

```

# emerge -e system

```

If so, how long for this kind of compilation ?

----------

## platojones

There are like 6 or 7 different models of the P5Q series, like the P5QE, the P5Q, etc...the P5Q Deluxe uses the intel ICH10, not JMicron...the lower end P5Q's may use it, but I'm not sure.  No, I didn't recompile with emerge -e system.  I'll try that and let you know though.

----------

## platojones

here you go:

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2257&modelmenu=1

----------

## platojones

Here are the emerge -e system results for my system, fresh off the screen:

real    79m25.794s

user    75m33.723s

sys     18m22.710s

That's with 'make -j4' and ccache disabled.  144 packages, the longest being gcc at 18 minutes.

----------

## d2_racing

Since insane... 79 minutes.

I will love my new box for sure  :Razz: 

Also, did you run makeopts="-j5" just to stress your compilation process.

----------

## d2_racing

Since insane... 79 minutes.

I will love my new box for sure  :Razz: 

Also, did you run makeopts="-j5" just to stress your compilation process.

----------

## platojones

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Since insane... 79 minutes.
> 
> I will love my new box for sure 
> 
> Also, did you run makeopts="-j5" just to stress your compilation process.

 

Never with emerge -e system before (I did earlier with openoffice and my kde upgrade to 3.5.10).  I run a lot of heavy stuff on this box (kde, compiz-fusion, mythtv, firefox), so by backing it off to -j4, I can still run all the stuff I want and not even notice a compile is going on...that's the first time I've ever done a emerge -e system, though, so I have nothing to compare it against.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you have 2 network cards ?

Also, do you use the Intel High Definition Audio inside the kernel for your sound card ?

Finally, do you use the AHCI and ICHX option inside your kernel ?

Finally, what LiveCD did you use to install your box.

Thanks for the info.

----------

## d2_racing

Do you have any suggestion for a Gigabyte motherboard, because I think that they build good motherboard.

----------

## platojones

Yeah...I meant to say somthing about that....

If you hit that link I posted above, it has all the specs...

It has 2 Gigabit nics...one PCI(using skge driver) and one PCIE(using sky2 driver).

I don't use the onboard sound though (I've found those to be a PITA with linux sometimes and not worth the trouble), so I use an old Audigy2 board I've had for several years...sounds great, was really cheap, and is 100% supported by linux.  

I don't use AHCI because I don't think it's supported for this chipset natively (I dual boot windows xp, and I don't have it their either, because I would have to completely re-install to get it and I spend so little time in windows, it's not worth the trouble), so I use the pata_marvell driver.  AHCI support on linux is dodgy at best still, I would imagine it would really fly if I had a workable driver for it.  Same with ICHX.   I'll probably look into again after a while to see where that stands.

I didn't use a LiveCD at all (and I think some people have had problems with that)...I did a stage 3 install...actually, I didn't even install Gentoo on with this MB and chip.  I've had this rig for 2 years with another ASUS Mb and a Conroe E6700, so I installed it on that rig, then just upgraded the MB and CPU and here I am.

----------

## platojones

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Do you have any suggestion for a Gigabyte motherboard, because I think that they build good motherboard.

 

I heard good things about them too...but I've never owned one, and was so happy with my previous ASUS board, that I didn't even look at them when I bought this one.

[EDIT]Look around this site, there are quite a few P45 (and every other type of board you can imagine) discussions there...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=203785

More of the overclocking ricer scene than I care for, but some good discussions on the best boards available.  Might give you some more ideas.

[/EDIT]

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, thanks for the info.

And just to confirm your kernel module with your hardware, can you post this 

```

# lspci -v

```

----------

## platojones

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, thanks for the info.
> 
> And just to confirm your kernel module with your hardware, can you post this 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'm starting to suspect you don't entirely trust me (or read my links)   :Very Happy: 

Ok, here it is:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2e20 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d3

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2e21 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: f4000000-f7dfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000dfffffff

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d3

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a37 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at a800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a38 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 14

        I/O ports at a880 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a39 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 15

        I/O ports at ac00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a3c (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 15

        Memory at f3fffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a40 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2f00000-00000000f2ffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a48 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: f7f00000-f7ffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a4a (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: f7e00000-f7efffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a34 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3

        I/O ports at a080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a35 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at a400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a36 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 15

        I/O ports at a480 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a3a (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3

        Memory at f3fff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-febfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f00fffff

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a16

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Device 3a20 (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 8c00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 8880 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 8800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 8480 [size=16]

        I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 3a30

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 15

        Memory at f3fff400 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Device 3a26 (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at a000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9880 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9480 [size=16]

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0611 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Device 19f1:06dc

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=512M]

        Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at bc00 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f7de0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81f8

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f7efc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at f7ec0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

        Kernel modules: sky2

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 6121 (rev b1) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8212

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d480 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d400 [size=16]

        Memory at f7fffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

        Kernel modules: ahci, pata_marvell

05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value

        Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 1021

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: EMU10K1_Audigy

        Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1

05:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Device 5b7a

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Device 7404

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: cx18

        Kernel modules: cx18

05:02.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 15

        Memory at febfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at f0000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

        Kernel driver in use: skge

        Kernel modules: skge

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8294

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at febfb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

        Kernel modules: ohci1394

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, thanks for the info, I now can buy this box :

```

CPU          : Intel Core2 Quad Q9550 2.83Ghz 12M de cache FSB 1333

Board        : Asus P5Q-Deluxe P45/ICH10

Mémoire      : 4 Gig  Ram DDR2 800 Mhz dual kit

HDD   : Western Digitial SATA2 500 Gigs

Video  : Asus Nvidia ENGTX260/HTDP 896 Megs  Ram PCI-Express 2.0

Screen        : LG W2242-T PF 22'' 1680x1050 8000:1 

Burner      : LG SATA 20x

Mouse      : Logitech Mx400 Laser

Lan : 10/100/1000 MBPS

Speakers     : Logitech X-240 2.1

OS      : Windows Vista Premium Fr 32 bits + Gentoo 2008.0 64 bits :P

Box      : Antec Nine Hundred

Power Supply : OZC 600W SLI Gamer XStream

Printer   : HP Laserjet P1006 ou P1505

```

What do you think ?

I want to compile emerge -e system under 100 minutes  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I found that the P5Q-Se doesn't run under Linux, because of the cheap Atheros Lan card.

----------

## d2_racing

I will buy a P5Q-E or a P5Q-Deluxe  :Razz: 

Thanks for your informations platojones  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

I will try to boot with this LiveCD : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=85811&package_id=88964

I hope that i will be able to boot with that.

----------

## platojones

Your welcome...enjoy it...make sure an check the QVL (Qualified Vendors List) for certified memory modules at Asus's site before you buy your memory modules...these P45 boards only take specific brands and models and if you get the wrong memory, even if it is the right specs...may not work at all.  Just FYI.  Each board has it's own QVL, so look at the one for the model MB you are going to buy and order a specific kit from that list.

----------

## d2_racing

For the record, did you try the onboard sound card ?

I don't know if I will buy a Soundblaster Live audio card.

----------

## platojones

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> For the record, did you try the onboard sound card ?
> 
> I don't know if I will buy a Soundblaster Live audio card.

 

No, I didn't even bother with it...it's one thing on this board that I have no idea if it works with linux or not.

----------

## Monkeh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> For the record, did you try the onboard sound card ?
> 
> I don't know if I will buy a Soundblaster Live audio card.

 

Which will be worse than the onboard, most likely.

----------

## d2_racing

So the onboard sound card is better then the Sound Blaster Live  :Razz: 

If I check this one : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Asus_P5Q-E

They have the same onboard card and everything is working.

----------

## platojones

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> So the onboard sound card is better then the Sound Blaster Live 
> 
> If I check this one : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Asus_P5Q-E
> 
> They have the same onboard card and everything is working.

 

Well, good job then...if the onboard sound works with linux, I think you are good to go!

----------

## d2_racing

I will use for sure the latest SystemRescueCD, because I don't think that the Gentoo 2008.0 minimal will boot on this box.

----------

## Monkeh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> So the onboard sound card is better then the Sound Blaster Live 

 

Depends on the exact card. There are many. However the onboard will be better than anything cheap and nasty.

----------

## zyko

The wiki says it's got an Intel High Definition Audio soundchip, which is quite good. 

On the other hand, please do not ever buy a Soundblaster or anything from Creative Labs! Their driver support is the very worst.

----------

## Monkeh

 *zyko wrote:*   

> The wiki says it's got an Intel High Definition Audio soundchip, which is quite good.

 

Depends what you define as good. I define a handful of examples of HDA as acceptable.

 *Quote:*   

> On the other hand, please do not ever buy a Soundblaster or anything from Creative Labs! Their driver support is the very worst.

 

Good advice.

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Depends what you define as good. I define a handful of examples of HDA as acceptable.

 

If you don't have a trained ear, the HDAs on recent mainboards are imho completely satisfying for enjoying acoustic music (active listening) -- which is imho the toughest test for any audio system. In most scenarios, the speakers are the limiting factor. I'd rather buy a decent pair of headphones than a more expensive sound card.

----------

## d2_racing

For the record, should I use the AHCI SATA mode inside the BIOS or use the Compatibility Mode inside the BIOS ?

On my Thinkpad T60P, I use the AHCI, but with this new board, I don't know if the kernel will be able to see my HDD at all.

----------

## Monkeh

 *zyko wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Depends what you define as good. I define a handful of examples of HDA as acceptable. 
> 
> If you don't have a trained ear, the HDAs on recent mainboards are imho completely satisfying for enjoying acoustic music (active listening) -- which is imho the toughest test for any audio system. In most scenarios, the speakers are the limiting factor. I'd rather buy a decent pair of headphones than a more expensive sound card.

 

I don't have a trained ear, but with some decent headphones (Sennheiser HD515s) I can hear the difference between the two HDAs I've used lately (Sigmatel something and an Analog Devices AD1984 in my Thinkpad) and my various dedicated cards (a Soundblaster Live!, Audigy 2, Audigy 2 ZS, X-Fi, M-Audio Audiophile 2496..). I consider the AD1984 decent enough for casual listening. Biggest problem with onboard: Noise. There's always a very high noise floor with onboard audio in desktop machines.

 *Quote:*   

> For the record, should I use the AHCI SATA mode inside the BIOS or use the Compatibility Mode inside the BIOS ? 

 

AHCI.

----------

## P J

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, I found that the P5Q-Se doesn't run under Linux, because of the cheap Atheros Lan card.

 

Hi

That Lan card should be supported in kernel 2.6.27. (http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=a6a5325239c20202e18e21e94291bccc659fbf9e)

I myself have P5Q Pro and also this mobo works well. (And I really like my 4 cores & 4 gigabytes of memory  :Twisted Evil:  )

EDIT:

 *platojones wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Since insane... 79 minutes.
> 
> I will love my new box for sure 
> 
> Also, did you run makeopts="-j5" just to stress your compilation process. 
> ...

 

You should try it with -j5. At least I can run everything I like when compiling with makeopts="-j5". I have emerge -e world currently running (with -j5 and NICE=0), four instances of boinc (with NICE=19) and I can still play Doom3 or Nexuiz without any slowdown or juddering (and that's with basically every graphics setting in games maxed out with res. 1920x1200). Quite sweet amount of number-crunching power.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

I will have my box tonight  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

This box is awesome :

-emerge -e system : 79 minutes

-emerge cups hplip foomatic-db : 60 minutes

-KDE : 149 minutes

-Kile : 10 minutes 35 sec

-Firefox : 8 minutes 59 sec

-Thunderbird : 7 minutes 40 sec

-Stage 5 : 15 minutes 25 sec.

----------

## platojones

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> This box is awesome :
> 
> -emerge -e system : 79 minutes
> 
> -emerge cups hplip foomatic-db : 60 minutes
> ...

 

Looking good!  Contratulations...now I can ask you questions about your setup  :Smile:   Did you go with native ACHI?

----------

